# 1.4L T turbo wastegate retaining clip fell off!?



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

Car has surged with the turbo since I bought it brand new. 58,000 on it now.. 6 speed manual eco. Now check engine light came on and I got code P0299 - Low boost/underboost. Car had a big lose in power and fuel economy. Dealer just called and said a retaining clip on the waste gate has gone missing. They ordered a new one and expect to have it put on and fixed Monday. This a common problem?? I have had a ton of problems with this car


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First time I've heard of this.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2011 or 2012? When my Subaru WGA clip broke on my VF 40, I was able to go to home depot and get another one. 

This should be a power train claim don't let them try to make you pay for it.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

2012.. they said powertrain will cover it. I thought it was the TSB for wastegate pin wear/failure.. they said no.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

arcticcatmatt said:


> 2012.. they said powertrain will cover it. I thought it was the TSB for wastegate pin wear/failure.. they said no.


I thought there was one too... Now i'm gonna kill half the night on tech pdfs even tho they said it's covered 

Eh, not gonna do it to myself. I'll just leave it here for future google search and add a few tags to the bottom.


Powertrain Component Warranty Coverage

The powertrain is covered for
5 years or 100,000 miles, whichever
comes first, except for other
coverages listed here under
“What Is Covered” and those items listed
under “What Is Not Covered”
later in this section. Engine Coverage includes:
All internally lubricated parts, engine oil
cooling hoses and lines. Also
included are all actuators and
electrical components internal to the
engine (e.g., Active Fuel
Management Valve Lifter Oil
Manifold) cylinder head, block,
timing gears, timing chain, timing
cover, oil pump/oil pump housing,
OHC carriers, valve covers, oil pan,
seals, gaskets, manifolds, flywheel,
water pump, harmonic balancer,
engine mount, _*turbocharger,*_ _*and*_ _*supercharger. 
*_Timing belts, and
other associated components
required in the timing belt service
replacement procedure are covered
until the first scheduled
maintenance interval.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The excessive play in the pin will create the same code.

Till it gets reattached no one can tell if the problem is deeper.

No point in speculating yet.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> The excessive play in the pin will create the same code.
> 
> Till it gets reattached no one can tell if the problem is deeper.
> 
> ...


I guess I have to see how the pin looks.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

I will take a pic/video tomorrow when I get it back. I have don't have much faith in this dealership. Last time I was there for a growling noise they said "We had 3 people drive it including our service manager, nobody heard anything". I then drove an hour away to take it to the dealer I bought it from and they determined it was coming from the transmission.. transmission ended up getting replaced, noise gone. So.. hopefully they were right and its just a missing clip.. but looking at online photos, it seems the only retaining clip is the one on the pin we are talking about.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah please take a video....first time ive heard of this was it your dealer who told you it was a "common problem" lol? i wouldnt tamper with it myself either.


----------



## john in NY (Jun 3, 2018)

2016 Cruze limited. Mine did the same at 27,000 miles. Either the clip design is insufficient or was never properly installed at the factory. Opened the hood and could see the lever swinging free of wastegate actuator arm.


----------



## srw101 (Dec 5, 2017)

My waste gate arm was actually hitting the turbo and seized I just found that out tonight, is your gate swinging freely?


----------

